# What color is this foal?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks to me like a red dun with pinto markings. Foal coats can fool you but I think her mane is red enough that it will stay that way.


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

Thank you! And I am guessing mom is a blue dun?

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She looks almost cremello to me.
What color is dad?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I call it grulla (feminine), grullo (masculine) which is black + dun. I've never heard of a black dun being called blue but that doesn't mean in some parts of the world they don't call the coloring something else. Around here we do call black + roan a blue roan.


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

Zexious said:


> She looks almost cremello to me.
> What color is dad?


I have no idea. We saw these horses on our trip to iceland back in may.

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> I call it grulla (feminine), grullo (masculine) which is black + dun. I've never heard of a black dun being called blue but that doesn't mean in some parts of the world they don't call the coloring something else. Around here we do call black + roan a blue roan.


I was looking up red dun and my finger slpped and pressed the sugestion for blue dun and it looked like the mom...

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> I call it grulla (feminine), grullo (masculine) which is black + dun. I've never heard of a black dun being called blue but that doesn't mean in some parts of the world they don't call the coloring something else. Around here we do call black + roan a blue roan.


I’ve heard it described as a blue dun, or a mouse dun where I’m from, or a grulla. Although, I didn’t know that there was a male and female version of that word.
To me a blue roan is a mixture of white and black hair / black undercoat with black points, giving it the blue look.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Caledonian said:


> To me a blue roan is a mixture of white and black hair / black undercoat with black points, giving it the blue look.


Blue roan is a black horse with the roan gene. The amount of roaning depends on the amount of roan expression. 

You can also get a horse that has a mixture of black and white hairs with black points during the greying process on some horses. Some -not all- black based greys and some bay based greys (not uncommon for the grey gene to quickly remove the red pigmentation and replace it with dark nearly black hairs) will have a time in the grey process that they still have black legs, manes and tails but are heavily greyed through their body


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Mom is gruello

Baby looks to be red dun with splash, possible frame. Don't think baby look peachy enough to have cream.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I like all of the answers above, but I'm going to say "dunalono". Definitely some paint in there. 

I don't know if there is an official name for paint, dun, palomino coloring.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

jgnmoose said:


> I like all of the answers above, but I'm going to say "dunalono". Definitely some paint in there.
> 
> I don't know if there is an official name for paint, dun, palomino coloring.


Palomino + dun = dunalino/palomino dun

Palomino + dun + pinto would be dunalino pinto or palomino dun pinto. 

As a side note, paint is a breed (stock horse), pinto is a white color pattern (can be any breed). Not all paints are pinto and not all pintos are paint.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Looks to me like a red dun with pinto markings. Foal coats can fool you but I think her mane is red enough that it will stay that way.


Yes and mom has dun so makes sense.

I will also say I have noticed Icelandics have odd colors where the tone is just slightly "off" from any normal horse making you wonder what the color really is.

She is adorable, looks like a little stuffed animal, I want her lol.

I don't think she is palomino but it's very cool how her color is expressed, pretty unusual in a breed full of unusual colors.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would not call the dam grulla . She is dun in appearance . I would call her a brown dun. the foals color will change by the time it is a year old. it could get redder or lighter or darker. Darling horses.


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

This foal is a yearling now, but I am in Slovenia and the horse is in Iceland so I can't get new pictures, but I did find one more:










Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Maistjarna said:


> This foal is a yearling now, but I am in Slovenia and the horse is in Iceland so I can't get new pictures, but I did find one more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dark red ear tips with other dark primitive markings, she is definitely a red dun pinto. Very adorable and fuzzy


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Baby is a red dun, also splash white, and really looks like she wants to come live with me!

Mom is a grulla.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^If she came with me I'd totally get her in the house somehow.


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

haviris, Yogiwick
Sorry, I don't know who the owner is or if they are selling her...LOL


----------

